# Puma Sport.Ha Noi Viet Nam.



## phuongtrang (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

*Nice looking dog!*


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

looks powerful, how old was he again?


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

dannnnng he has a nice rear  good looking boy


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

PrairieMoonPits said:


> dannnnng he has a nice rear  good looking boy


Glueteus Maximus be thy name!...lol


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Now that is Beef!!
Good looking dog!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He looks great


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Woah! Looks good, mate. He's a bit thicker than I prefer but he looks fit!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

He's looking real good; glad to see you took away those stuffed animals and put up a rope. The chain is good extra weight to strengthen his neck, shoulders, and jaw muscles, taking it off when your done working will let him associate the weighted collar with working as the leash for the walk. 
Go for a run 1-5, to begin with; as many as 15 miles and then put him on the rope, go for a swim, then put him on the rope, etc... You will have a dog of velvet and steel in little under a month. Best of luck to ya' Looks like you gotta handle on it, Have fun.


----------

